# fly fishing for pike muskie.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone do it? I do it, but not regularly. only ice out pike in eries harbors. thinking of trying it out more extensively.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Not yet, but looking into it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I never have, but picked up an Echo Ion 9wt this year & that is one of my goals. I have never caught a pike & figure the 1st may as well be on the fly!
We'll see....
Mike


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

ohiotuber said:


> I never have, but picked up an Echo Ion 9wt this year & that is one of my goals. I have never caught a pike & figure the 1st may as well be on the fly!
> We'll see....
> Mike


Have you used the echo ion yet? Like it? Good price, looking into it myself.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I have caught them up in Alaska with deer hair mice in inland ponds, it was a blast. I have tried it up in Canada as well a couple of times. I think ice out is the most productive time for it unless you know where there is one sitting. It's hard to cast those big flies all day 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

brodg said:


> Have you used the echo ion yet? Like it? Good price, looking into it myself.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Yes, I used it all this past season for largemouth fishing large weighted bunny strips on an intermediate sinking line & love it. I got it thinking largemouth, steelhead, pike, & saltwater surf. I don't think there is a better fly rod out there $ for $ than an Echo. Fast action & well put together. The Ion series will not disappoint.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Never done it. I suppose a guy could catch a brown trout on a crankbait if he really, really wanted to.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

thinking of hitting the known hotspots for pike and musky. mostly in the rivers. curious if you use the same flies. mostly Ive used the dahlberg diver. great lakes fly has an interesting assortment of flies. they do a lot of open water musky and pike fishing. 
http://www.greatlakesfly.com/


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

a quick search suggests that the echo ion is a great rod. will look into it, as I broke my pike rod, a 7wt diamondback camofly this fall.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Trying to find the actual rod weight of the 10wt and 9wt Echo Ion. Any have that info? Tried the manufacturer's website, not there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

brodg said:


> Trying to find the actual rod weight of the 10wt and 9wt Echo Ion. Any have that info? Tried the manufacturer's website, not there.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Here you go: http://www.bearsden.com/page948.html
Mike


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

excellent thanks mike!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

JW would Killbuck be a good creek? My buddy lives right by there and has caught them. Right in the beggining by West Salem. Not to get off topic but I heard theres trout there too and that would be a cool surprise catch.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Ordered the Echo Ion, can't wait till ice out!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's interesting with muskie fly talk...some places I hear people saying you need a fly up to 13-15" long, but at the same time most big conventional plugs are in the 6-8" range. Fly size is what I wonder about a lot as a muskie rookie (soon to be, haven't even tried for them yet). I have tied some big (to me) streamers pushing 8-9" long and had folks tell me they aren't big enough...


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Fly size depends very much on the forage in the system you are fishing. Often around here we use flies in the 12-15in range because the suckers that the fish are feeding on are that size. However, on alum creek lake in the spring, where shad are the main forage, flies in the 5-8in range work very well. The reason the flies are often a bit larger than plugs is because they rely on pushing water with no noise or lips ect. so large flies catch the attention of more fish. All around I would stick with flies in the 7-10in range.

Giant flies do seem to be more effective in the fall but it still varies from body of water. Some lakes, say leesville, the fish seem to like magnum bulldawgs, so you do well with giant flies. Alum Creek you don't seem to need anything over a foot anytime.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is something I have been considering too. I like the idea of chucking big flies and catching a 30+inch fish on a fly rod. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

brodg said:


> Ordered the Echo Ion, can't wait till ice out!


Which Ion did you order? If & when you receive(d) it, please let me know how you like it? My credibility is on the line when I make recommendations on anything, so I am very careful in doing so. Hopefully you are happy with the purchase. 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Just start chasing these bad boys! Wish I had started when I still lived in Ohio. Here's the first one I got on the fly, fishing in New Mexico. 









Here's the video my buddy put together of our pike on the fly trip.





For flies I have everything from 5'' to 14'' and they all have hooked into fish. Here's some I tied up not to long ago.
































This is the fly the pike destroyed!

I tired out RIOs twistable steel leaders and I really liked them, I was tired off getting sliced off, even 40# fluro wasn't holding up to the tiger muskie and pike.
Boy are they blast on the long rod! Cant wait to read some reports!
FFBG


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good stuff as usual FFBG!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Patricio, shoot me a pm I'll give u some pointers on the pike on the fly


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I picked up some Pike flies at Cabelas last weekend. Nothing really big, maybe 4" or so. Pretty inexpensive too I think 6 were $10 total. Don't know if they'll work but if not it's probably not the fly's fault. ;-)


----------

